# Starsigns and labels



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Do you put stock in starsigns? Do you believe there is truth to it?

How about association? For example do you get turned off with a certain sign? I do 😖

Also do you think stuff like this helps with identity? Like MBTI as well?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

What's a starsign?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> What's a starsign?


I believe he means zodiac signs.. Taurus, Aries, Sagitarius... etc


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Works said:


> I believe he means zodiac signs.. Taurus, Aries, Sagitarius... etc


Yes


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

No, I don't put any weight on zodiac signs, but have found MBTI _very _useful in dating. However, I will say that it is an interesting coincidence that ALL (except one or two) of my best dates and relationships (including my wife) of the past 22 years have been Cancer sign. I met another two weeks ago, and will meet yet another next week.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

I stopped believing in zodiac signs when I read that Taurus (me) and Virgo (exH) were great matches since he ended up doing what he did to me. 

My boyfriend and I are both Taurus... 😖 

Don't know what MBTI is..


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Works said:


> Don't know what MBTI is..







__





Personality Types | 16Personalities


Extensive, research-backed profiles of 16 personality types: learn how different personalities approach romantic relationships, career choices, friendships, parenthood, and more.




www.16personalities.com


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont believe in star signs either but I have an association problem with it, now if I see Libra or Aries, like my exs... ewww... you know?

Even if it's illogical 😖


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

If I were to believe in all that nonsense, I would not be married to my Virgo wife since according to the zodiac, we don't mesh. The reality of it is that for 30 years we have meshed beautifully.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I think it's silly to put stock into things like that, and especially stupid to choose or turn down a partner based on their birthday. I'm sure we could look at all of the signs and personalities and find bits and pieces that fit all of us. 

I'm a Capricorn, my wife is a Pisces. From what I've read about it I'm an arsehole, she's an emotional tornado, and we have a wild, mind blowing sex life. Two of the three are probably true, the last one... still waiting. 

I have done the personality test a few times over the years and the result changed. People change over time but I'm pretty sure all of the letters changed so...


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I prefer astronomy. ✨ 😌 ✨


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! Going to read it now. 

Whoa! Didn't know that was a test!! Just took it and apparently my personality type is Advocate. 😬 So spot on!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

bobert said:


> I have done the personality test a few times over the years and the result changed. People change over time but I'm pretty sure all of the letters changed so...


People do change but I don't normally expect by much.

I only started doing it since quitting alcohol, and been consistently INTJ ever since, yet it was a very drastic shift for me, my persona, lifestyle, outlook on life changed. 

Friends became penpals, cut people out, ex wife no longer recognised me. It seems possible I was ENTJ before the shift. I don't know if I was always an introvert and alcohol just made me extroverted, or if the alcohol withdrawal made me introverted... or both.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

RandomDude I sense a confused energy coming thru your messages that may be blocking your emotional spirit. I believe people of certain zodiac signs have damaged your romantic aura and I am willing to work with you at realigning your cosmic properties. Please have your credit card ready and call me at 1-800-lol-scam


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cooper said:


> RandomDude I sense a confused energy coming thru your messages that may be blocking your emotional spirit. I believe people of certain zodiac signs have damaged your romantic aura and I am willing to work with you at realigning your cosmic properties. Please have your credit card ready and call me at 1-800-lol-scam


Lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

minimalME said:


> I prefer astronomy. ✨ 😌 ✨


Isn't that star signs? 🤔


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When I was a kid I was in a school for smart kids, yeah big deal. We were told one day that we were taking the MBTI test and when we were finished we could leave. After we took the test we were told that there was a change of plan and we had to take the test again. 
Almost everyone got a different result. These tests have too many variables and depending on your mood you can get different results.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Isn't that star signs? 🤔


Star signs are astrology. 🙂 





__





What's the difference between astronomy and astrology? | American Astronomical Society


Astronomy is a science that studies everything outside of the earth's atmosphere, such as planets, stars, asteroids, galaxies; and the properties and relationships of those celestial bodies. Astronomers base their studies on research and observation. Astrology, on the other hand, is the belief...




aas.org


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Andy1001 said:


> When I was a kid I was in a school for smart kids, yeah big deal. We were told one day that we were taking the MBTI test and when we were finished we could leave. After we took the test we were told that there was a change of plan and we had to take the test again.
> Almost everyone got a different result. These tests have too many variables and depending on your mood you can get different results.


I must always be on the same mood when doing my test then 😅

I dont think the results can be accurate for kids too



minimalME said:


> Star signs are astrology. 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just been schooled 😖


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

The difference between astrology and astronomy is about fifty IQ points.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

They're fascinating and while some traits are certainly true, I just don't pay them any heed.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

“When the moon is in the seventh house, and Jupiter aligns with Mars, then peace will guide the planets, and love will steer the stars …”


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

No, but scorpio here.


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> The difference between astrology and astronomy is about fifty IQ points.


Careful, buster, we know where you live!


_King Brian-_


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

What you see in your daily horoscope and one especially prepared for you, are world's of difference.

The actual math needed and involved would bog down most mathematicians. 
The Ancients would take weeks to calculate the coming year.

It interprets planetary, lunar and solar Astronomy, as viewed from Earth.

Today, luckily, computers and software now do all the work. 

Now, one only needs to look at the Wheel data; the angles, aspects, houses, planets, etc..

I have no need or interest in educating anyone on the subject, or in defending Astrology.

Those who are interested will learn it on their own. 


I did......

A long time ago, using paper and pencil, and a Planetary Ephemeris (a ten year period) , and a book of logarithms.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> I dont believe in star signs either but I have an association problem with it, now if I see Libra or Aries, like my exs... ewww... you know?
> 
> Even if it's illogical 😖


In ancient times, when they really believed in Astrology and it was an actual science to them, they didn't use "Sun signs", they used "Rising Signs"....so you might be blaming the wrong signs for your incompatibility anyway.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LisaDiane said:


> In ancient times, when they really believed in Astrology and it was an actual science to them, they didn't use "Sun signs", they used "Rising Signs"....so you might be blaming the wrong signs for your incompatibility anyway.


Its not a matter of blaming, it's a matter of association now 😅


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Its not a matter of blaming, it's a matter of association now 😅


Ok, but I think you are associating the wrong signs with them!! Lol!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LisaDiane said:


> Ok, but I think you are associating the wrong signs with them!! Lol!


But that's what they are 🤣 even if it's wrong I will still get triggered if I hear Libra or Aries lol


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> But that's what they are 🤣 even if it's wrong I will still get triggered if I hear Libra or Aries lol


What's YOUR sign?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LisaDiane said:


> What's YOUR sign?


Secret 😊😅

🐐


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

In many cultures people don’t marry if their charts don’t align. It’s a thing.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Nancy Reagan used astrology to sked Ronnie’s days


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Oh I put a lot of stock in astrology and it’s gotten me nowhere!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

No I take no notice of that stuff. Its all nonsense anyway.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Secret 😊😅
> 
> 🐐


I would have you down for a Gemini 
Geminis form connections through dialogue, communication, debate, and questions. Like the ever-curious child constantly asking _Why?_, Geminis like to pick things apart to understand them.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

frenchpaddy said:


> I would have you down for a Gemini
> Geminis form connections through dialogue, communication, debate, and questions. Like the ever-curious child constantly asking _Why?_, Geminis like to pick things apart to understand them.












I literally left a hint 😅


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> I literally left a hint 😅


is that a loin never had you down for a *****


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

frenchpaddy said:


> is that a loin never had you down for a ***


Really? The emoji's got horns and stuff 😅


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Really? The emoji's got horns and stuff 😅


 oh one of them that explains a lot , lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

frenchpaddy said:


> oh one of them that explains a lot , lol


No way, I can be completely different and I bet it still would make sense  

That's why I don't believe in starsigns lol


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

ARIES Bold and ambitious, Aries dives headfirst into even the most challenging situations
always armed and ready for battle. Aries is known for an explosive temper, and although their outbursts don’t last long, it’s definitely best to avoid fiery rams until the steam has dissipated. But when these brazen rams are not flying off the handle, they’re upbeat, positive, and playful creatures who enjoy living life to the fullest.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

frenchpaddy said:


> ARIES Bold and ambitious, Aries dives headfirst into even the most challenging situations
> always armed and ready for battle. Aries is known for an explosive temper, and although their outbursts don’t last long, it’s definitely best to avoid fiery rams until the steam has dissipated. But when these brazen rams are not flying off the handle, they’re upbeat, positive, and playful creatures who enjoy living life to the fullest.


 Lol nope wrong again

I avoid Aries - due to association and nothing logical lol!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bobert said:


> I think it's silly to put stock into things like that...


Exactly.

Now, determining which Star Wars character one would be based on is a different story and absolutely worthwhile.

The Star Wars Hero You Are Based On Your Zodiac Sign - Looper

(and depending which website is visited, will get different results).


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Or here's one for the Trekkies

Which Star Trek Original Series Character Are You Based On Your Zodiac?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Now, determining which Star Wars character one would be based on is a different story and absolutely worthwhile.
> 
> ...





heartsbeating said:


> Or here's one for the Trekkies
> 
> Which Star Trek Original Series Character Are You Based On Your Zodiac?


LOL  Too funny!

Check out this one for MTBI:










Since my favorite character is also me - I like this one the best! 🤗


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Which Batman character are you

Which 'The Batman' Character Are You, According To Your Zodiac Sign? - Scribe Magazine


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> Which Batman character are you
> 
> Which 'The Batman' Character Are You, According To Your Zodiac Sign? - Scribe Magazine


OMG not telling


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> OMG not telling


I just noticed they left out one... and which I think is yours!

Revised version: Which The Batman Character Are You, According To Your Zodiac Sign?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> OMG not telling


Taurus


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> I just noticed they left out one... and which I think is yours!
> 
> Revised version: Which The Batman Character Are You, According To Your Zodiac Sign?


😊 😅

In other news:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

frenchpaddy said:


> Taurus


Oooof, too close!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> Taurus


Among the positive traits of Taurus are reliability, practicality, ambition, sensuality and independence. Nevertheless, they also have negative traits and can be very lazy, stubborn, materialistic and possessive at times


I am starting to run out of signs


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> 😊 😅
> 
> In other news:
> 
> View attachment 89014


I don't put much stock into MBTI. However, I will have a bit of fun with it. Plus Star Wars. 

Last time I took one (which was because of TAM)  had me at Padme aka 'The Giver'. I'll take it! Previously I had been Qui-Gon Jinn. Admittedly, I wouldn't mind being Chewbacca though.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

frenchpaddy said:


> Among the positive traits of Taurus are reliability, practicality, ambition, sensuality and independence. Nevertheless, they also have negative traits and can be very lazy, stubborn, materialistic and possessive at times
> 
> 
> I am starting to run out of signs


I see me in each of them!  



heartsbeating said:


> I don't put much stock into MBTI. However, I will have a bit of fun with it. Plus Star Wars.
> 
> Last time I took one (which was because of TAM)  had me at Padme aka 'The Giver'. I'll take it! Previously I had been Qui-Gon Jinn. Admittedly, I wouldn't mind being Chewbacca though.


I'm always the bad guy! 😑


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I see me in each of them!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always the bad guy! 😑


There's no evidence behind MBTI anyway and was developed by a mother and daughter without any psychology training ...so just pick another one!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> There's no evidence behind MBTI anyway and was developed by a mother and daughter without any psychology training ...so just pick another one!


But it does make more sense for me than star signs lol, unlike star signs I can't see myself being anyone else and tests have been consistent. Of course it's impossible classify anyone in other 12 or 16 categories, but it's start and it's fun  

A lot of opposites did play out in relationships, in a supposedly sad cheesy movie scene my ex would be crying and I would be laughing my ass off and she would like omg how are you laughing and end up laughing too and feeling bad about it.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> I literally left a hint 😅


Capricorn??


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

frenchpaddy said:


> I would have you down for a Gemini
> Geminis form connections through dialogue, communication, debate, and questions. Like the ever-curious child constantly asking _Why?_, Geminis like to pick things apart to understand them.


He could have a Gemini RISING SIGN!!!!! Lol!!


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I took one of those personality tests. For example it asked "do you love music?" and I answered "strongly agree". It concluded that I am a _music-lover_, a personality type who loves music. It's amazing how accurate and spot-on those tests are!! Also it asked if I am introverted, and I said yes, so it was able to tell me that I'm an introvert.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

LisaDiane said:


> He could have a Gemini RISING SIGN!!!!! Lol!!


must be he talks to much not to have some in him , lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Laurentium said:


> I took one of those personality tests. For example it asked "do you love music?" and I answered "strongly agree". It concluded that I am a _music-lover_, a personality type who loves music. It's amazing how accurate and spot-on those tests are!! Also it asked if I am introverted, and I said yes, so it was able to tell me that I'm an introvert.


LOL



frenchpaddy said:


> must be he talks to much not to have some in him , lol


I actually don't talk much at all in RL, I'm mostly calm and collected and of few words. Here I unleash what my mind conjures! 

I get a sore throat when I talk too much actually. Sometimes I have to for work.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah-HA!!!!! My guess must have been right, since you didn't answer me!!!!! Lol!!

Now I'm going to get triggered if I ever meet Capricorn men, I'm going to worry that they only care about how nice my legs are and if I'm a "cuddler", and they are going to give me a weird name based on some arbitrary thing about me (Ms.Painted Toenails?)...!!!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LisaDiane said:


> Ah-HA!!!!! My guess must have been right, since you didn't answer me!!!!! Lol!!
> 
> Now I'm going to get triggered if I ever meet Capricorn men, I'm going to worry that they only care about how nice my legs are and if I'm a "cuddler", and they are going to give me a weird name based on some arbitrary thing about me (Ms.Painted Toenails?)...!!!!!


Hey now, I can't represent millions of men! Neither can my exs represent Libras or Aries!

It's an association problem as I said!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> Ah-HA!!!!! My guess must have been right, since you didn't answer me!!!!! Lol!!
> 
> Now I'm going to get triggered if I ever meet Capricorn men, I'm going to worry that they only care about how nice my legs are and if I'm a "cuddler", and they are going to give me a weird name based on some arbitrary thing about me (Ms.Painted Toenails?)...!!!!!


Capricorn men are moody, set in their ways and challenging. How do I know? My bf's one, I'm Cancer. We clash sometimes when our opinions differ, but it makes for interesting times. 

I know astrology is quackery, but it sure is fun to mess with sometimes. 

So are you Capricorn, Dude?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> Capricorn men are moody, set in their ways and challenging. How do I know? My bf's one, I'm Cancer. We clash sometimes when our opinions differ, but it makes for interesting times.
> 
> I know astrology is quackery, but it sure is fun to mess with sometimes.


It is fun though I find it simply illogical to believe personality is determined upon birth 
Though Aries / Libra still makes me react negatively lol

MBTI, though also just fun, at least respects your preferences in life, like @Laurentium mentioned:


Laurentium said:


> I took one of those personality tests. For example it asked "do you love music?" and I answered "strongly agree". It concluded that I am a _music-lover_, a personality type who loves music. It's amazing how accurate and spot-on those tests are!! Also it asked if I am introverted, and I said yes, so it was able to tell me that I'm an introvert.






> So are you Capricorn, Dude?


Not telling 😑


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I take into consideration people's "starsigns." I'm a typical Virgo and my husband is a typical Scorpio. We are different and complement each other very well. I dated another Virgo once and that was a disaster. I've had fun dating a Leo, an aquarius, and a pisces.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Lol nope wrong again
> 
> I avoid Aries - due to association and nothing logical lol!


Goat -- capricorn.....


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> It is fun though I find it simply illogical to believe personality is determined upon birth
> Though Aries / Libra still makes me react negatively lol
> 
> MBTI, though also just fun, at least respects your preferences in life, like @Laurentium mentioned:
> ...


You're a goat alright, stubborn to the last.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

pastasauce79 said:


> I take into consideration people's "starsigns." I'm a typical Virgo and my husband is a typical Scorpio. We are different and complement each other very well. I dated another Virgo once and that was a disaster. I've had fun dating a Leo, an aquarius, and a pisces.


Well if women take my starsign into consideration and try to date me thinking I'm a certain way that's a recipe for disaster  

Now I'm thinking of removing my starsign from my OLD profiles


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> You're a goat alright, stubborn to the last.


No, I'm stubborn because life has taught me to be independent in lifestyle and in thought 
I just take a bit more convincing, that's all lol

Taurus, Aries and Leo are also considered stubborn too!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> No, I'm stubborn because life has taught me to be independent in lifestyle and in thought
> I just take a bit more convincing, that's all lol
> 
> Taurus, Aries and Leo are also considered stubborn too!


You're a goat unless you confirm otherwise!


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Well if women take my starsign into consideration and try to date me thinking I'm a certain way that's a recipe for disaster
> 
> Now I'm thinking of removing my starsign from my OLD profiles


I don't really care about someone's starsign. I think it's entertaining, but some people might take it too seriously and won't give you a chance because you are a ....... Yeah, it might be a good idea to remove that information from your profile. 😉


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> No, I'm stubborn because life has taught me to be independent in lifestyle and in thought
> I just take a bit more convincing, that's all lol
> 
> Taurus, Aries and Leo are also considered stubborn too!


This is JUST the thing a Capricorn would say!!! Lol!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

pastasauce79 said:


> I don't really care about someone's starsign. I think it's entertaining, but some people might take it too seriously and won't give you a chance because you are a ....... Yeah, it might be a good idea to remove that information from your profile. 😉


Then again, I also weed out the people who do take it too seriously. They are going to find out sooner or later, saves time lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> You're a goat unless you confirm otherwise!


Well I ain't gonna confirm sh-t! 



LisaDiane said:


> This is JUST the thing a Capricorn would say!!! Lol!!


Lol only because now you are assuming I am a Capricorn. If I am a Taurus you'll also say Taurus would say that


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Then again, I also weed out the people who do take it too seriously. They are going to find out sooner or later, saves time lol


Yeah. It surprises me people can take that information seriously. What if people lie about it? Online dating seems so foreign to me.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

pastasauce79 said:


> I don't really care about someone's starsign. I think it's entertaining, but some people might take it too seriously and won't give you a chance because you are a .......


But, that would be the right outcome! I wouldn't want to date that person.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> I don't really care about someone's starsign. I think it's entertaining, but some people might take it too seriously and won't give you a chance because you are a ....... Yeah, it might be a good idea to remove that information from your profile. 😉


true but if they put that much importance in it best if they give you a swipe ,


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I had a friend that put a lot into the stars and the _Chinese zodiac where they have the year of the rat and the horse 

IT could be a bit of fun trying to workout what star others are , but that is all _


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> OMG not telling


He's a Capricorn... 😑


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Do you put stock in starsigns? Do you believe there is truth to it?
> 
> How about association? For example do you get turned off with a certain sign? I do 😖
> 
> Also do you think stuff like this helps with identity? Like MBTI as well?


Don't know much about Starsigns, but every single Pisces i've ever met is easygoing and not a you know what. I married one and it's been the easiest nicest relationship i've ever been in. My dad's a Pisces too and he's the only person i've ever known who I have never witnessed yelling or even raising his voice and that's hard to do with two boys he was raising...bad boys at that....lol


----------



## doloresbrignolo (2 mo ago)

I like to read a horoscope for a year or a month because it often happens as described in the horoscope. However, I don't like horoscopes for the day because they are just random phrases that people make up to meet the deadline. But I also like numerology. Certain numbers give me confidence in my success. Since childhood, I was lucky on the 18th. I'm not lucky in the 21st and 12th numbers. This is very noticeable if you read my personal diary from 12. Look at trulydivine.com to see how numbers reflect your character or your reality. I can't make you believe it, but I think articles and reflections can be useful for you.


----------

